# 24 cyclocross tires



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone know of a source for a 24" cyclocross tire? ERD 507

The Kenda Happy Medium seem to be stock on the Felt f24x, but I can't seem to find anyone selling them aftermarket.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Surfpoodi said:


> Anyone know of a source for a 24" cyclocross tire? ERD 507
> 
> The Kenda Happy Medium seem to be stock on the Felt f24x, but I can't seem to find anyone selling them aftermarket.


How wide and aggressive do you want, how about these?
Vee Rubber BMX MK3 Folding Black 24 x 1.50" - Modern Bike

CX Comp, 47-507, Reflex, Wire | Schwalbe North America 47mm/1.75"

https://www.danscomp.com/products-PARTS/442136/Tioga_Powerblock_Tire.html


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you Grayjay. Good ideas. Interesting how there just doesn't seem to be a true CX 24" tire on the market.

The Vees seem like the best call, assuming the CA drought continues and courses are dry this fall. Found them in narrower sizes, 1 1/8" and 1 3/8" from Danscomp. At least they are reasonably light.

Funny, because the 2.1 x 24" Rocket Rons on the kid's MTB are 430g, which make them look like an option, though I am reasonably sure they are too wide to fit on the Felt F24x.

I'm checking with Felt to see if I can source the Happy Mediums, will post when I hear back.


----------



## othello (Apr 10, 2012)

Islabikes supply their Luath 24" wheel bikes with Kenda small block. Worth a look?


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

othello said:


> Islabikes supply their Luath 24" wheel bikes with Kenda small block. Worth a look?


Good suggestion. They don't list size (erd or width) but they sell them on their website.

https://www.islabikes.co.uk/product...item/kenda-small-block-eight-cyclo-cross-tyre


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

caution, the Vees in 1 1/8" and 1 3/8" size are for 520mm erd rims, not the 507mm you need, giveaway is that they are listed as fractional size instead of decimal.

For a narrow 507mm tire with a bit of tread, the 1.4" (35mm) tioga looks good;
https://www.danscomp.com/products-PARTS/442136/Tioga_Powerblock_Tire.html

Article on CX magazine implies that Felt had to get kenda to make them 24" CX tires.

When your kid gets a bit bigger, schwalbe makes a nice CX tire in 26" 559x35mm size that shold work well for converting a 26" MTB for CX;
CX Pro HS 269 | Schwalbe North America


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

Right.... Good catch. So the Vees in 1.5" are the option.

I saw that same CX article about Felt and the Kenda Happy Mediums, also mentions that Kenda will offer them aftermarket, but so far that seems to have not played out.

Found a review of the luath, which indicates it comes with 32x507 Small Blocks.


----------



## Surfpoodi (Sep 14, 2011)

Just wrote Kenda and they tell me they will sell 24" x 1.125" (507) Happy Mediums to any local shop. Looks like the problem is solved.


----------

